# " play the white man "



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Was watching Corrie last night and this was in the story, basically one character said it to another one he was playing darts with and the black characters in the Rovers took exception to this.

Is this a racist comment ( genuine question ) or is it a plot to cause controversy ?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> Was watching Corrie last night and this was in the story, basically one character said it to another one he was playing darts with and the black characters in the Rovers took exception to this.
> 
> Is this a racist comment ( genuine question ) or is it a plot to cause controversy ?


Good question mate.

Seems today in the politically correct world we live in that it is seen as 'racist' to use such a phrase.

Personally, for me, it is as racist as the nursery rhyme 'Ba Ba Black Sheep' or a Black Board in schools... Which, to me, is not racist at all.

But, it seems these are now considered 'racist' as well for whatever reason, so can't be used either.

For me though, 'play the white man' is just an old turn of phrase which isn't intended as being racist and shouldn't be considered racist.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

IMO not racist at all... I mean if he was white then its a description.

Had they have said "Play the h*nkey" then thats a different story."


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Was watching Corrie last night and this was in the story, basically one character said it to another one he was playing darts with and the black characters in the Rovers took exception to this.
> 
> Is this a racist comment ( genuine question ) or is it a plot to cause controversy ?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Never heard this before..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

L11 said:


> Never heard this before..


Really ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

L11 said:


> Never heard this before..


Surely you must have heard "play the black man"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Everything is racist or offensive these days

I dont see the issue here


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

What i want to know is, why you watching Coronation Street?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> Never heard this before..


Me neither. What does it mean?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Agent David said:


> What i want to know is, why you watching Coronation Street?


Wife watches it mate whilst l play on my laptop, tv is hers most nights.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Me neither. What does it mean?


Play a game of darts witb the Caucasian I think


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't think it's racist but if it was in a real life situation the man who said the comment should just say sorry to the person he upset and thats the end of it.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

People are just far too easily offended these days. I worked with a guy who's just retired, he's 62 and was brought up in a different era than us. He often refers to ethnics as "*******" and calls homos "poofs" or "shirt lifters" etc. I love watching our manager cringe and die a little inside every time he says it. There's no malice in it, it's just what *they* were called back then.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I don't think it's racist but if it was in a real life situation the man who said the comment should just say sorry to the person he upset and thats the end of it.


Maybe the guy who he upset should apologise for gettin upset over nuthin


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I don't think it's racist but if it was in a real life situation the man who said the comment should just say sorry to the person he upset and thats the end of it.


Sorry for what?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> Play a game of darts witb the Caucasian I think


Just googled it. It means to be decent and trustworthy in one's actions apparently.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just googled it. It means to be decent and trustworthy in one's actions apparently.


So does it have some kind of racist connotation then ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

> The origin of the phrase is obscure. The term carries with it a reference to an obligation which many English civil administrators in the latter years of the British Empire might have considered themselves to be under: that is, the obligation to uphold respect for their county abroad by maintaining personal standards of behaviour and fairness which darker-skinned native peoples could respect


lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Play_the_white_man


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> So does it have some kind of racist connotation then ?


Apparently not


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just googled it. It means to be decent and trustworthy in one's actions apparently.


I must be miss the point of this thread completely lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I use this phrase and don't consider it racist.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dropping knowledge bombs



> Play the white man is a term used in parts of England meaning to be decent and trustworthy in one's actions.[citation needed]
> 
> The origin of the phrase is obscure. The term carries with it a reference to an obligation which many English civil administrators in the latter years of the British Empire might have considered themselves to be under: that is, the obligation to uphold respect for their county abroad by maintaining personal standards of behaviour and fairness which darker-skinned native peoples could respect[citation needed]. The act of calling upon someone to remember his personal moral obligations in this way is expressed in Rudyard Kipling's poem The White Man's Burden. On the other hand, the racially neutral colour white has long been associated with pureness and virtue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> So does it have some kind of racist connotation then ?


Well this is wikipedias take on it, i think its any old words and nothing to kick up a fuss about

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Play_the_white_man


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xpower said:


> lol
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Play_the_white_man


So it has no racist connotation at all then..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

CapeTownTony said:


> I use this phrase and don't consider it racist.


After what you and your mrs got up to it makes your opinion null and void, go sit in the corner please!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I play the white man all the while am I bein racist to myself?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Well this is wikipedias take on it, i think its any old words and nothing to kick up a fuss about
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Play_the_white_man


Mate l couldn't give a flying fu*k, mite email ITV tho and put them straight :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I think it is implicitly racist and is pretty much saying all other races are dishonest etc. That said, it's been around for ages as a term and most people using it are simply using it to acuse someone of acting unfairly without thinking about the origin of the phrase. Other phrases that were far more explicitly racist were also used for ages without realising how offensive they could be. "Dirty arab" "tight as a jew" etc were all phrases commonly in use when I was a boy but would be unacceptable these days. I think because they started in a time when Britain was hardly multi-cultural at all and there really wasn't anyone around to offend.

An interesting one these days is openly using the term 'gay' to insult someone. I think if I were gay I'd be really offended by that and hope that this particular insult becomes as socially unacceptable over time as the racist ones have.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> So it has no racist connotation at all then..


It would appear not ..Corrie got it wrong by the look of it


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

play the ****** sounds better lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> I think it is implicitly racist and is pretty much saying all other races are dishonest etc. That said, it's been around for ages as a term and most people using it are simply using it to acuse someone of acting unfairly without thinking about the origin of the phrase. Other phrases that were far more explicitly racist were also used for ages without realising how offensive they could be. "Dirty arab" "tight as a jew" etc were all phrases commonly in use when I was a boy but would be unacceptable these days. I think because they started in a time when Britain was hardly multi-cultural at all and there really wasn't anyone around to offend.
> 
> An interesting one these days is openly using the term 'gay' to insult someone. I think if were gay I'd be really offended by that and hope that this particular insult becomes as socially unacceptable over time as the racist ones have.


Not according to Wikipedia it isn't mate.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> After what you and your mrs got up to it makes your opinion null and void, go sit in the corner please!


 :lol:

Oooooooo that's harsh


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> I think it is implicitly racist and is pretty much saying all other races are dishonest etc. That said, it's been around for ages as a term and most people using it are simply using it to acuse someone of acting unfairly without thinking about the origin of the phrase. Other phrases that were far more explicitly racist were also used for ages without realising how offensive they could be. "Dirty arab" "tight as a jew" etc were all phrases commonly in use when I was a boy but would be unacceptable these days. I think because they started in a time when Britain was hardly multi-cultural at all and there really wasn't anyone around to offend.
> 
> An interesting one these days is openly using the term 'gay' to insult someone. I think if I were gay I'd be really offended by that and hope that this particular insult becomes as socially unacceptable over time as the racist ones have.


^^^That's gay!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kazza61 said:


> I think it is implicitly racist and is pretty much saying all other races are dishonest etc. That said, it's been around for ages as a term and most people using it are simply using it to acuse someone of acting unfairly without thinking about the origin of the phrase. Other phrases that were far more explicitly racist were also used for ages without realising how offensive they could be. "Dirty arab" "tight as a jew" etc were all phrases commonly in use when I was a boy but would be unacceptable these days. I think because they started in a time when Britain was hardly multi-cultural at all and there really wasn't anyone around to offend.
> 
> An interesting one these days is openly using the term 'gay' to insult someone. I think if I were gay I'd be really offended by that and hope that this particular insult becomes as socially unacceptable over time as the racist ones have.


Dont be so gay


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> I think it is implicitly racist and is pretty much saying all other races are dishonest etc. That said, it's been around for ages as a term and most people using it are simply using it to acuse someone of acting unfairly without thinking about the origin of the phrase. Other phrases that were far more explicitly racist were also used for ages without realising how offensive they could be. "Dirty arab" "tight as a jew" etc were all phrases commonly in use when I was a boy but would be unacceptable these days. I think because they started in a time when Britain was hardly multi-cultural at all and there really wasn't anyone around to offend.
> 
> An interesting one these days is openly using the term 'gay' to insult someone. I think if I were gay I'd be really offended by that and hope that this particular insult becomes as socially unacceptable over time as the racist ones have.


bender


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Not according to Wikipedia it isn't mate.


Lol! You do realise you or I or anyone can just write a Wikipedia article and put it up there don't you?? It's hardly a slam dunk argument winner mate!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Milky said:


> Not according to Wikipedia it isn't mate.


F.uck what wikiwosits says.Its only a site full of opinions not cast in stone facts.I hate political correctness with a passion, however,the term is clearly racist.A term used to garner "fair play" which insinuates that ONLY white people are honest and fair, and therefore anyone who isnt white Isnt honest or fair.Casting any non white person, in a negative light.That is the definition of Racism!

Ive not heard anyone use it for 20 plus years, and am amazed it was on TV.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Lol! You do realise you or I or anyone can just write a Wikipedia article and put it up there don't you?? It's hardly a slam dunk argument winner mate!


Just using it as a reference point mate, and TBH the way it is portrayed doesn't sound a million miles off the mark.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> bender


First 'gay' reply was predictable but mildy amusing, second, yeah ok, third? Hmmmm


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

essexboy said:


> F.uck what wikiwosits says.Its only a site full of opinions not cast in stone facts.I hate political correctness with a passion, however,the term is clearly racist.A term used to garner "fair play" which insinuates that ONLY white people are honest and fair, and therefore anyone who isnt white Isnt honest or fair.Casting any non white person, in a negative light.That is the definition of Racism!
> 
> Ive not heard anyone use it for 20 plus years, and am amazed it was on TV.


ooooh get her


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I personally think Lloyd blew it totally out of proportion, especially as Paul has been having a hard time at work recently and his dart fell out of the board.

Poor old Paul.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kazza61 said:


> First 'gay' reply was predictable but mildy amusing, second, yeah ok, third? Hmmmm


He's not playin the white man is he


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> TBH the way it is portrayed doesn't sound a million miles off the mark.


Ok, must be fact then. Another tricky mystery solved.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I personally think Lloyd blew it totally out of proportion, especially as Paul has been having a hard time at work recently and his dart fell out of the board.
> 
> Poor old Paul.


Should neg you for knowin there names


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> Should neg you for knowin there names


How do you know I'm stating the correct names? :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I personally think Lloyd blew it totally out of proportion, especially as Paul has been having a hard time at work recently and his dart fell out of the board.
> 
> Poor old Paul.


Its not real!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Ok, must be fact then. Another tricky mystery solved.


Who said it was a fact mard ar*e ?

What l said was it sounds similar to something l have heard or read previously.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Its not real!!


Blasphemy!!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> He's not playin the white man is he


I dont even like darts


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

In all seriousness though, how can anyone take that as a racist comment? I don't really understand it?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> How do you know I'm stating the correct names? :whistling:


Cos you said it with such confidence


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Who said it was a fact mard ar*e ?
> 
> What l said was it sounds similar to something l have heard or read previously.


What with the Wiki reference and it sounding similar to something you've heard or read previously, I'm out of ammo mate. No-one could come back at that.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I dont even like darts


Do you like basketball?


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Me neither. What does it mean?


In Northern Ireland the phrase "Act the white man" means...................

Behave yourself :nono:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Do you like basketball?


I like fried chicken


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I like fried chicken


That qualifies you to play the black man my friend


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> What with the Wiki reference and it sounding similar to something you've heard or read previously, I'm out of ammo mate. No-one could come back at that.


IIRC it was used when the british usef to visit the colonies to trade. It basically meant be fair, not due to race or colour but down to the balance of power. I may be remembering wrongly tho.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> That qualifies you to play the black man my friend


today really has been a good news day


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> IIRC it was used when the british usef to visit the colonies to trade. It basically meant be fair, not due to race or colour but down to the balance of power. I may be remembering wrongly tho.


which colonies did you visit?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

dirtymusket1 said:


> In Northern Ireland the phrase "Act the white man" means...................
> 
> Behave yourself :nono:


I always behave myself so I must be super white, I'm not a man though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> which colonies did you visit?


The one in Bury mate, had the zinger meal.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> The one in Bury mate, had the zinger meal.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> I like fried chicken


Me too, and watermelon. I also played basketball at school, the first album I bought was James Brown, and when I was a kid I wanted to be a breakdancer and used to bust some moves on the street. I also have a black girlfriend.

Basically I'm a perfect black stereotype my friend, and clearly wanna be black much more than you do :tongue:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Me too, and watermelon. I also played basketball at school, the first album I bought was James Brown, and when I was a kid I wanted to be a breakdancer and used to bust some moves on the street. I also have a black girlfriend.
> 
> Basically I'm a perfect black stereotype my friend, and clearly wanna be black much more than you do :tongue:


Calm down There's room for you to play the black man too


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Me too, and watermelon. I also played basketball at school, the first album I bought was James Brown, and when I was a kid I wanted to be a breakdancer and used to bust some moves on the street. I also have a black girlfriend.
> 
> Basically I'm a perfect black stereotype my friend, and clearly wanna be black much more than you do :tongue:


listen mate, I like you, always have. but believe me, I will cast you down with the ********* if you claim to want to be black more than I do ever again.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> listen mate, I like you, always have. but believe me, I will cast you down with the ********* if you claim to want to be black more than I do ever again.


This is good you are playin the role very well. Vengeance and anger are key black man traits and the distain for sodomy was a deft touch


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> This is good you are playin the role very well. Vengeance and anger are key black man traits and the distain for sodomy was a deft touch


thanks man, I'm really trying here


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks man, I'm really trying here


You're doin well keep up the good work


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> listen mate, I like you, always have. but believe me, I will cast you down with the ********* if you claim to want to be black more than I do ever again.


Yo mamma is so white she makes polar bears look sunburned.

And you are paler than her.

:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Yo mamma is so white she makes polar bears look sunburned.
> 
> And you are paler than her.
> 
> :lol:


watch your back pal, you've made a terrible mistake


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Yo mamma is so white she makes polar bears look sunburned.
> 
> And you are paler than her.
> 
> :lol:


your mama joke, nice touch, now finish it of with a loud 'OOOHHHHHH SSHH11TTTT' 'WOOP WOOP WOOP' with your hands over your mouth and walking in circles


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> your mama joke, nice touch, now finish it of with a loud 'OOOHHHHHH SSHH11TTTT' 'WOOP WOOP WOOP' with your hands over your mouth and walking in circles


you're backing the wrong horse here son, with Breda on my side I can't lose. He is a better black man than you will ever be. Fo' sho


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you're backing the wrong horse here son, with Breda on my side I can't lose. He is a better black man than you will ever be. Fo' sho


im a cross breed, I mix between the two sneaking information back and forth to controversially sh1t stir, @Dux is blacker then breda


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Couldn't care less if it's racialist or not, made me smile reading it as I remember my Granddad saying it... not heard it for years.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

You can put a cat in an oven, but that don't make it a biscuit


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> watch your back pal, you've made a terrible mistake


Chill, blood... it ain't no thing. Is all good in the hood brotha... yo mamma don't mind me sayin it, I just kicked out of bed now and she says she fine wid it!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

my mates wife works in the IT dept of a legal firm and during a meeting with all the execs discussing a new system someone at the table commented "well that's put the ****** in the woodpile" after something had been said. he was obviously sacked but how ****ing stupid can you be to come out with something like that


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> my mates wife works in the IT dept of a legal firm and during a meeting with all the execs discussing a new system someone at the table commented "well that's put the ****** in the woodpile" after something had been said. he was obviously sacked but how ****ing stupid can you be to come out with something like that












If you disagree with the booking you can ask the adjudicators @Ackee&Saltfish and @L11 to review the offence


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> If you disagree with the booking you can ask the adjudicators @Ackee&Saltfish and @L11 to review the offence


I will be appealing, this is an outrage


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> my mates wife works in the IT dept of a legal firm and during a meeting with all the execs discussing a new system someone at the table commented "well that's put the ****** in the woodpile" after something had been said. he was obviously sacked but how ****ing stupid can you be to come out with something like that


  :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zack amin said:


> :lol:


what the **** must go through someones head to think "yeh this will go down a storm" then say something like that


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

A failed appeal will result in a black man ban


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> what the **** must go through someones head to think "yeh this will go down a storm" then say something like that


I don't fcuking no, but I swear I would've laughed my head of, then fired his ass for insulting my forefathers and the like


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> A failed appeal will result in a black man ban


I've got Johnnie Cochran representing me pal


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I've got Johnnie Cochran representing me pal


You best hope the glove doesnt fit bredrin


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I always behave myself so I must be super white, I'm not a man though.


Behaving BADLY doesn't count Jojo :whistling:

:innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

In Scotland the term is known as "Play the white mans game" and it IS racist.

It insinuates that non whites are non trustworthy and that you should only trust people of your own colour, ethenic background.

In use, a good example might be if you were offered a tenner for work you felt was iworth more (you felt that £15 was more appropriate) then the term would be used. THough there is many different uses for it.

However I have said it before and wil again, I believe many things are deemed as racist when in actual fact it is just a term used and not intended to be insulting. Like many people from Scotland I am often called a Scot or a Jock and I know not one Scottish person that cries racist when called that. Now heaven forbin if you call someone from Pakistan a Paki.

The reason we Scots dont take offence is because we know that in the main it is not used in a derogatory way. And I believe that same innocence is applied to people from Pakistan. To many people take offence at silly things.

Truth be told, IME asians are the most racist people out there but take most offence at anything being said about them. Maybe thats why they take offence? BECAUSE they hate us so much they cant tolerate OUR way of thinking / culture.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I use this expression all the time never thought of it as racist I say it when I am telling someone to pull their finger outta their ass and get on with the job and stop taking the pi55. If its racist so be it I don't use it in that term and don't intend on changing every damn word I say so some idiot feels politically correct. As CT Fletcher would say "Fvck you mother fvcker don't like it don't fvcking listen!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It seems it's racist to acknowledge any kind of "racial" differences. If a black man were to call me a white cvnt, I wouldn't have an issue, because I'm white, and I'm a cvnt.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Milky said:


> Was watching Corrie last night and this was in the story, basically one character said it to another one he was playing darts with and the black characters in the Rovers took exception to this.
> 
> Is this a racist comment ( genuine question ) or is it a plot to cause controversy ?


I seen this myself and had to explain to my step son that if you say 'play the white man' your meaning a white man can be trusted and plays fair so saying that would mean a person with different skin does not play fair and can't be trusted. So yes I'd say it is racist


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Iv'e watched countless boxing bouts were the commentator has described which boxer is which by the multi colours on his shorts instead of simply explaining that Floyd Mayweather is the black guy or Arturo Gatti is the white guy. I'm guessing that they do this for fear of causing offence?? Why? I always ask myself. Is this not just simply describing what they are.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a rare skin problem,i have found out it mainly effects black males 40 plus,does this mean I am black and don't know it,that I have some kind of sight recognition problem,or colour blind?

I mean my cock is the same size as @Breda's on a good day,so am I mighty black in white skin? :confused1:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought it was something to do with purity, ie. White, Pure, cleansed etc. Take The Lord Of The Rings for instance, a wizards' class are defined by colour (White, Grey, Black) and manage to involve no racial connection at all.

Probably the first time I've used a fantasy book to back up a point :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I have a rare skin problem,i have found out it mainly effects black males 40 plus,does this mean I am black and don't know it,that I have some kind of sight recognition problem,or colour blind?
> 
> I mean my cock is the same size as @Breda's on a good day,so am I mighty black in white skin? :confused1:


Please complete this short quiz and get back to me wiyh your score

http://www.helloquizzy.com/quizzy/take


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smoog said:


> I thought it was something to do with purity, ie. White, Pure, cleansed etc. Take The Lord Of The Rings for instance, a wizards' class are defined by colour (White, Grey, Black) and manage to involve no racial connection at all.
> 
> Probably the first time I've used a fantasy book to back up a point :lol:


in old black and white westerns the bad guys always had black hats


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have my own cleaner at home that's a ****, people ask and I tell them I don't see the problem. Ozzies call me a pom amongst other things. Who gives a fuk, if stuff like that upsets you then you your going to cry into cheerios often in your llifetime!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd never heard the phrase before...now i think I will use it all the time :lol:


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

viewing figures down now schools are breaking up?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Please complete this short quiz and get back to me wiyh your score
> 
> http://www.helloquizzy.com/quizzy/take


Is it'cause I is black?you pickin on me?


----------

